# Banging my head with nforce520 and SATA

## joefish

I'm using an ASUS M2N-X (with nforce520 chipset) motherboard, cannot get the kernel to boot for the life of me (works fine from a live cd).

lsmod from the livecd (it's not an offical livecd btw) shows:

sata_qstor             12420  0

sata_vsc               11140  0

sata_svw               10500  0

How do I find out which kernel modules in menuconfig do these correspond to?

As per the little tidbit of info I found at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131179 , I have tried changing the controller mode to "AHCI" (what does this actually mean? Will it affect performance at all?) in the bios, and made sure CONFIG_MSI_PCI is not set in the kernel.

lscpi on the machine gives:

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0444 (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0441 (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0446 (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0445 (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0454 (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0455 (rev a1)

00:06.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0450 (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 044a (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0449 (rev a1)

00:0a.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 044d (rev a1)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 045b (rev a1)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 045a (rev a1)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0458 (rev a1)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0459 (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01d3 (rev a1)

And finally, after reading many posts on the forums, I'm now totally confused about which set of drivers I should be using in the kernel. My system has only sata drives (even the dvdrw). I would like the possibility of plugging in an ata hard disk at a later date.

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

joefish,

As you don't have any PATA devices, turn off 

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

you don't need it now and PATA support is being developed in libata, which is controlled by the 

```
Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
```

menu.

Now SATA looks like SCSI, so you need 

```
SCSI device support  ---> 

  │ │    < > RAID Transport Class                                         │ │  

  │ │    --- SCSI device support                                          │ │  

  │ │    < >   SCSI target support                                        │ │  

  │ │    [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                   │ │  

  │ │    --- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                       │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI disk support                                            │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI tape support                                            │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                             │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI CDROM support
```

to get the device independant code.  SCSI generic support is also useful from time to time.

Under

```
<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 
```

you need 

```
<*>   NVIDIA SATA support.
```

Thats all you need on the hardware side to be able to boot. 

For completeness, you also need your root filesystem driver  and MSDOS Partition table support

----------

## joefish

Thanks very much, that did the trick. I had left out some of the scsi stuff that was needed.

While on the topic of this chipset, anyone know which sound driver I need for sound to work?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

joefish,

Intel HDA Audio.  nVidia is one of the compatibles

----------

## die-hard

hi all i got same problem with my kernel, when i boot not found root partition.

my lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 16)

09:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

09:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

09:04.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

```

pls help me

----------

